# Help; can't decide on costume!



## Zombie Machairodont (Feb 2, 2009)

That really is a though decision (excellent drawings and designs, by the way). Is this for a large or small yard haunt? I would decide based on the rest of the haunt's theme. Is it general Halloween imagery or a very diverse assembly of themes? I think the doll would be better for a general theme, as suddenly encountering a mad Hattress would be a bit jarring if the rest of the place is done up with zombies, ghosts and classic ghouls. But if you have a theme that goes well with a visit to Wonderland, the Hatter would be appropriate. Not sure if this helped .


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

Zombie Machairodont said:


> That really is a though decision (excellent drawings and designs, by the way). Is this for a large or small yard haunt? I would decide based on the rest of the haunt's theme. Is it general Halloween imagery or a very diverse assembly of themes? I think the doll would be better for a general theme, as suddenly encountering a mad Hattress would be a bit jarring if the rest of the place is done up with zombies, ghosts and classic ghouls. But if you have a theme that goes well with a visit to Wonderland, the Hatter would be appropriate. Not sure if this helped .


Thank yous 
It's going to be an extremly small haunt. Since we're on base housing I can't build anything large. But I'm going to decorate and fix up our carport and turn it into a scene. We have a small collection of tombstones that will be way at the end of our driveway, but no zombies or ghouls. Since either one would be set up as an indoor room I thought it would be okay if they were a different scene.


----------

